# "What you all do with all the Ipsy bags you get?"



## RandeeJ9 (May 16, 2013)

Hey ladies!

So, I was just wondering what you all do with all the Ipsy bags you get. I'm just looking for ideas, because I honestly have a bag of cosmetic bags and just realized I am going to be getting a new one each month! I hate "wasting" items, so I was hoping you gals had some good, creative things that you do with all the cosmetic bags. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

I could have sworn we had an established thread on this but I guess not. I moved your post out of the May thread to create a new thread since it's a fantastic discussion to have. I use mine for various things.


Period bags. I store extra tampons and pads in a bag for each of my vehicles - one in the hubby's truck, one in my SUV and one in my other SUV. With three daughters and of course myself having extra stuff stashed in the vehicles for on the road has come in handy a few times.
Sewing kits. Like the one with extra period stuff I have one in each vehicle with mini sewing kits as well as safety pins.
1st Aid kits. Also have one for 1st aid kits.

Because the colors are different it's easy to grab the right bag instead of having things stuffed in one bag.


Coin purse.
Tissue holder.


----------



## harlowekitty (May 16, 2013)

> Hey ladies! So, I was just wondering what you all do with all the Ipsy bags you get. I'm just looking for ideas, because I honestly have a bag of cosmetic bags and just realized I am going to be getting a new one each month! I hate "wasting" items, so I was hoping you gals had some good, creative things that you do with all the cosmetic bags. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Organize your purse!!


----------



## votedreads (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Organize your purse!!


 Ok I used the big blue starry-inside bag as my medicine bag...it just looks like one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I used one bag for personal products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I used one to put makeup items that I want to use but aren't something ready for my actual makeup bag yet in one of the bags. That anchor one? perfect for the gym . I put shampoo &amp; conditioner samples as well as lotion samples in there. I made one just for lippies in my purse. You could also use one as a coin bag. So far my favorite use is the gym one. I can take that anchor bag into the shower with me and literally squeeze it out after with a towel and its dry!


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

I used a couple for hair accessories like hair ties, clips, etc. I also use some for my craft supplies like loose ribbons, chains, jewelry findings, stickers, glitter packets, blings, etc. =)


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 17, 2013)

Wow! These are all GREAT ideas! Thanks so much! I just knew there had to be things to use for them, I was just coming up blank! I love the idea of having one for personal products like pads and tampons, and having one just for lippies in my purse (I always end up with at least 5 in my purse, dunno how that happens) and using them for craft supplies is also a great idea! Awesome, so glad I asked. Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I of course love to hear any more ideas anyone else has


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 17, 2013)

I also love the idea of using one for the gym! I wish I had been an Ipsy subscriber in March. That anchor bag is SO cute!


----------



## Laura Marie (May 17, 2013)

> I could have sworn we had an established thread on this but I guess not. I moved your post out of the May thread to create a new thread since it's a fantastic discussion to have. I use mine for various things.
> Period bags. I store extra tampons and pads in a bag for each of my vehicles - one in the hubby's truck, one in my SUV and one in my other SUV. With three daughters and of course myself having extra stuff stashed in the vehicles for on the road has come in handy a few times.
> Sewing kits. Like the one with extra period stuff I have one in each vehicle with mini sewing kits as well as safety pins.
> 1st Aid kits. Also have one for 1st aid kits.
> ...


 Love this idea ! The place I work at requires us to have a see through bag for our belongings. It gets pretty embarrassing "that time of the month" when you can see all my pads and tampons rolling around in my bag. Definitely going to make a bag for those right now! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

Let's see...

November 2012 bag holds my Bundle Monster and Konad stamping plates

December 2012 bag hold my dotting tools, nail files and some other nail accessories

January 2013 bag is my small first aid kit for traveling

February 2013 holds small foils that I need to sample from beauty subscriptions (lotions etc.)

March 2013 bag I use for traveling (any purpose, such as travel toiletries or charging cables for my electronics, jewelry for the trip, etc.)

April 2013 bag is my emergency sewing kit for the ballet studio I work at, you never know when you need to quickly sew ribbons on pointe shoes that have come undone or costume work, etc. I also keep a tiny bottle of hairspray and clear nail polish in there (for snags in tights) and some bobby pins, elastics and safety pins

May 2013 bag....haven't decided yet! lol I'm still admiring it!


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

Pass them off to my girls (except for a few that I've really liked), they are (almost) 4 and 2 1/2 and they like to carry them around with their Little People dolls and "jewelry" and sometimes snacks. 

The ones I save I use to organize things. I keep one in the diaper bag with a few touch-up items in it (a lip gloss, powder, etc.) and I plan to use one for period stuff too once I start having a period again.


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 17, 2013)

I use a few to organize my purse, and the rest I've been using to help keep my crafting table organized!  (wire all goes in one bag, large focal point beads and pendants in another, etc.)


----------



## pengutango (May 17, 2013)

I use some for traveling &amp; organizing my beauty products, one as an external HD case, one to organize stuff in my purse, one for pads &amp; tampons, and one for my GPS car charger.


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2013)

The April bag is going to be my new oh-shit kit since it's bright enough to stand out in the darkness of my purse.  More than just tampons, these kits also include Bandaids, tweezers, lip balm, nail polish remover pads, hair ties, decongestants, those tubes of instant coffee from Starbucks (I'm not fond of this particular strain of coffee, but when I have a *really* nasty headache, I need extra caffeine to beat the pain into submission, so I will actually dump one of these into a mocha or cup of coffee for a turboboost), and a few more things I can't think of at the moment.  My current one is in a Hello Kitty tin, but those can pop open and spill all over the place, and then the whole purpose of having one container for all of these things is defeated, plus it's not quite big enough for everything I need to cram in there (Tylenol!).


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 19, 2013)

These are awesome ideas! I use them to organize my makeup: one for lippies, one for blush, another for foundation...you get the picture. I also give them away if a friend really likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (May 19, 2013)

Awesome ideas! I have been a subbie since the beginning so I have started to run out of ideas, I have about 4 unused so I will deff use some of your guys ideas. Most of mine are used to seperate my make up items: one for eye shadow, mascara, face products, etc.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 19, 2013)

I use mine for small snacks for my daughters lunch box. She attends preschool twice a week and she loves the little treats she gets inside of the ipsy bags. I stuff a small snack bag inside of the makeup bag so that no messes are made and the leftovers can easily be tossed out. They are also great for gifting small items to friends. I will fill them up with little pick me ups for my best friend and stick it in her purse when she's not looking. I'll throw a picture of us in it or some samples, etc. She loves it. I made a "mom emergency" kit out of April's bag for a friend who is pregnant with a girl. I put it some baby Tylenol, teething tablets, gas medicine, small tube of diaper rash ointment, small tube of baby sunscreen and a gift card to babies r us.


----------



## page5 (May 19, 2013)

My girls each have one in their backpacks with extra hair ties, tissues, lip balm etc. My oldest used the gold glitter one for an evening bag to a formal dance. She punched a hole in the end and added a wide black silk ribbon to convert it to a wristlet. She also sprayed it with a clear finishing spray to reduce the glitter fallout.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could have sworn we had an established thread on this but I guess not. I moved your post out of the May thread to create a new thread since it's a fantastic discussion to have. I use mine for various things.
> 
> ...


 Genius ideas! I will definitely be making a first aid kit &amp; a "monthly bag". It always seems like I start my period when I'm away from home. 








> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


 SO many awesome ideas! 







> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My girls each have one in their backpacks with extra hair ties, tissues, lip balm etc.
> 
> My oldest used the gold glitter one for an evening bag to a formal dance. She punched a hole in the end and added a wide black silk ribbon to convert it to a wristlet. She also sprayed it with a clear finishing spray to reduce the glitter fallout.


 Love the evening bag idea! 





I am more eager than ever to get more Ipsy bags! May was my first month but thanks to all of these great repurposing ideas I'm going to need a few more months worth of bags to utilize them in all of the ways that I want!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (May 20, 2013)

In addition to most of the ideas above All the other samples from the many sample boxes ive been subbed to for the last yr that i couldn't use I made personalized gift bags using the ipsy bags and gave them away for xmas BIG HIT


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My oldest used the gold glitter one for an evening bag to a formal dance. She punched a hole in the end and added a wide black silk ribbon to convert it to a wristlet. She also sprayed it with a clear finishing spray to reduce the glitter fallout.


 Clever girl! For those wanting to do that, you can buy grommets at a craft store for a few bucks (after 40% or 50% coupon) if you want to keep the hole from fraying or to add more strength to it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

I have 3 Ipsy bags in my purse right now.  The May bag (which is my favorite so far) holds all my miscellaneous make up products.  The December bag (my second fav) has all my lip products in it.  Yep, just lip products: balms, glosses, plumpers, and of course lipsticks.  The April bag has all of my various gift cards in it.  I just had a birthday on Mother's Day, so I have lots of gift cards right now. (yay!)

Then I use some of the bags to organize some make up at home.  And I've also given my sister and daughter a few.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 Ipsy bags in my purse right now.  The May bag (which is my favorite so far) holds all my miscellaneous make up products.  The December bag (my second fav) has all my lip products in it.  Yep, just lip products: balms, glosses, plumpers, and of course lipsticks.  The April bag has all of my various gift cards in it.  I just had a birthday on Mother's Day, so I have lots of gift cards right now. (yay!)
> 
> Then I use some of the bags to organize some make up at home.  And I've also given my sister and daughter a few.


 As much as I would love to keep one in my purse for the 427 lipglosses I tote around, my purse just isn't big enough. lol


----------



## Rubyriot (May 23, 2013)

I use mine to organize all my purses. And I also use them as little gifts, when I have makeup I know friends or family will like, it's nice handing it to them in a makeup bag. Or if someone is going through a tough time at work Ill fill a bag up with extra samples I have laying around and give them a little "pick me up" treat bag =) people love them!


----------



## pengutango (May 24, 2013)

Forgot to add it in my original post, but they're also useful when I'm packing for trips. Helps to organize it and to not be a chaotic mess! XD


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been using my March bag to hold my sunglasses or sometimes actual glasses when I'm wearing contacts.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2013)

I have three so far! Here's what I'm doing with them all:

The first bag helps me keep my home makeup stash organized, as I have tons of eyeshadows and it holds the ones I reach for most frequently.

The July bag stays in my purse with the essentials I might need on the go--lavendar scented hand sanitizer from Ulta, two Maybelline Baby Lips lip balms, hair ties, bobby pins, mini deodorant, tweezers, hand cream, coola mineral sunscreen sample, and a rollerball perfume.

The third bag more is my travel makeup bag; I just use basic makeup when travelling, not so many pieces as the more creative looks I usually go for. Usually a BB cream, pressed powder, eyebrow pencil, brow gel, eyeliner, 1 color eyeshadow crayon (something relatively neutral, right now Pixi's in Peach Pave), mascara, and a tinted lip balm.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using my March bag to hold my sunglasses or sometimes actual glasses when I'm wearing contacts.


 That's a great idea.  I think the July bag is a great shape to hold sunglasses too.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I have been a member since Jan of this year so...

Jan Bag (dark blue with starry print inside): in my purse holding my mini pharmacy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to carry muscle relaxers and migraine meds as well as stuff for tension headaches because I have a lot of migraines and neck/shoulder pain/tension, etc. Also I help run art events and everybody know they can come to me for Ibuprofen if they need it.

Feb Bag (black shiny with red inside): this pretty much perfectly matches a red patent with black trim round kind of of retro looking purse I have so I kind of just use it when I use that purse. The purse is kind of deep and I like keeping my touch up make-up and other small things from rattling around inside it by putting them in the little Ipsy bag.

Mar Bag (nautical print): I remember wondering what the heck I was going to do with a nautical print bag when I got this. It is not really my style, but it has turned out to be my travel jewelry bag. The print does not matter, but it is a bit padded and it is a good size for me, so it has worked out nicely.

Apr Bag (white with pink, pink strip inside): For a while I was using this as my travel make-up bag. I usually take an extra eye palette and a mascara and blush from my collection to use on my trips in addition to what I normally carry in my purse. Since then I have replaced it with another bag and may end up give this one to my niece because it is pink and she loves pink.

May Bag (blue/teal/orange chevron): This one really has not gotten much use. I may end up using it in the car to carry my extra lady products and such.

June Bag (leopard print and lime green): Okay, I was so not looking forward to this one. The only thing I like less than neon is cheetah print. I know a lot of people love it, but I am just not a fan. But because of the zipper and the size this has actually become my new travel make-up bag. It holds my little mineral loose eyeshadow pots perfectly and the zipper placement seems to keep things from falling out so much.

July Bag (pink translucent cylinder): this is perfect for my travel brushes, eyelash curler, etc.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been using them to store all my trade items in, and all of those bags are in the Sephora Sun Safety case I got in May.


----------



## keewee10 (Aug 8, 2013)

(long time makeup talk lurker, first time poster...)

I've only been a subscriber since July, however, the July bag is pretty much a perfect travel case for a Clarisonic Mia...  I pop the brush off and the unit itself + it all fits in there perfectly!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (long time makeup talk lurker, first time poster...)
> 
> I've only been a subscriber since July, however, the July bag is pretty much a perfect travel case for a Clarisonic Mia...  I pop the brush off and the unit itself + it all fits in there perfectly!


 Welcome!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (long time makeup talk lurker, first time poster...)
> 
> I've only been a subscriber since July, however, the July bag is pretty much a perfect travel case for a Clarisonic Mia...  I pop the brush off and the unit itself + it all fits in there perfectly!


 Ooohh, good idea! I have the Aria, but they're roughly the same size, right? I'm going to go home and test this out. Genius!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 11, 2013)

I joined ipsy in May and have found a use for every bag so far, except Octobers.

May= My current makeup bag because I thought it was so adorable, I wanted to use it ALL the time

June= Holds my bra strap holders, garment tape and other stuff like that

July= I put my all my colored sharpies in it that I use for writing on my calendar in my bathroom, yup my calendar is in the bathroom, because I go in there every morning and that's the first thing I see. 

August= I hated the bag and gifted a couple of the items I didn't like from the ipsy bags to my sister, who absolutely LOVED it, she keeps asking me to gift her another ipsy bag.

October= I didn't like the quote so I tried to do some "art" on it, which turned out awful, not sure if it's even worth gifting to my sister at this point.

November= I am super excited for this month's bag, great for a holiday party as a small purse!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  October= I didn't like the quote so I tried to do some "art" on it, which turned out awful, not sure if it's even worth gifting to my sister at this point.

Maybe a dark fabric paint to go over it?


----------



## DeSha (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The April bag has all of my various gift cards in it.  I just had a birthday on Mother's Day, so I have lots of gift cards right now. (yay!)

Now that's a great idea. I may try that. That also made me think of carrying one around with small note cards and some stamps, when I want to drop a quick note to a friend or family member.

As for now, I am carry the purple iPsy bag (we got it in August I think and I actually like it) in my purse as my touch-up bag. It holds a face brush, some lippes, eye pencil, eyeshadow and blotting paper.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe a dark fabric paint to go over it?
Thanks for the idea, that may work!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, and I realized I forgot:

September: I use that bag for my travel facial cleaning stuff


----------



## staar987 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a total lurker and have been for months. So hi!





I have one bag in my backpack with advil, lotion, tissues, a file, and hand sanitizer.

I am using the rest of the bags that I have to make little emergency kits for family member's cars. I'll be giving them out as Christmas presents.

My makeup stash is pretty small since I'm just starting out so I don't have a need for all the bags yet!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *staar987* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a total lurker and have been for months. So hi!





I have one bag in my backpack with advil, lotion, tissues, a file, and hand sanitizer.

I am using the rest of the bags that I have to make little emergency kits for family member's cars. I'll be giving them out as Christmas presents.

My makeup stash is pretty small since I'm just starting out so I don't have a need for all the bags yet!
Welcome!


----------



## staar987 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!
Thanks!!


----------

